# A pretty common question i think!



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Hi all my plants seem to be getting brown patches all over them.

I add plant food every week but it doesnt help.

What cause this to happen and can i cure it?

Here's a pic...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

my swords were doing that when they had too much light on them.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> my swords were doing that when they had too much light on them.


 I thought that this is caused usually by *lack* of lighting.....









hughie*** Can you describe your setup man?


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Well the plants were originally in my 20 gallon long with no less than 16 hours of light everyday. So they were getting lots and lots of light.

I had a eheim external filter plus another powerhead for extra surface agitation.

They were in sand but i have only just put sand in, they were doing this also in gravel.


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

There's my set-up husky!

Any ideas?


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

They need iron.

Your substrate is iron-poor. It's also too shallow. You might consider changing substrate... Flourite

Or, add some sort of substrate enrichment.

Flourish Tabs


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

mr limpet said:


> They need iron.
> 
> Your substrate is iron-poor. It's also too shallow. You might consider changing substrate... Flourite
> 
> ...


 ....and Potassium....!!!!!


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

ok thankyou, something positive to try.

Ill let u know if it works.


----------

